# Chinese Water Dragon



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i know little about herps bit enough lol.is there any required rays these guys need?someone said they need a cirtain kinda light...any other info is appriciated as well.
thanks
joey


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Every reptile needs the sun, or U.V. rays artificially provided by us. Get on the ball ya butthead! do some research before you take on an animal.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

well not every reptile exactly need sun or U.V but heat instead since they cant control there own body temperature but Im pretty sure these guys

need a heat lamp of some sort


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TJcali said:


> well not every reptile exactly need sun or U.V but heat instead since they cant control there own body temperature but Im pretty sure these guys
> 
> need a heat lamp of some sort


Most will need a heat lamp and a uvb strip light to help with the absorption of calcium. You may want an aquarium heater too depending on how much water they have. Other then this im not too sure on their requirements, but i know they can get to a decent size.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TJcali said:


> well not every reptile exactly need sun or U.V but heat instead since they cant control there own body temperature but Im pretty sure these guys
> 
> need a heat lamp of some sort


Name one reptile that doesn't need U.V. rays.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Every reptile needs the sun, or U.V. rays artificially provided by us. Get on the ball ya butthead! do some research before you take on an animal.


lol hush yo mouf.

the amimal wasnt being cared for at all and i had the means to purchase whatever it needed.i couldve kept it in a coffee can and it wouldve been better off lol.got a UV/heat light for it awhile back.
my leopard gecko has just a heat lamp and is a friggin champ...no uv.

he is in a 20gallon regular(the water dragon).got a swimmin pool for him and a bark substrate with some vines.i mist him a couple times a day and devours crickets and mealworms.i only seen him in his swimmin pool once though.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> well not every reptile exactly need sun or U.V but heat instead since they cant control there own body temperature but Im pretty sure these guys
> 
> need a heat lamp of some sort


Name one reptile that doesn't need U.V. rays.
[/quote]

Ball python


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

boa constrictors

lol most snakes

BTW Megaray uva/uvb bulbs are the best


----------

